
Postmasters were prosecuted using unreliable evidence - afandian
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-52905378
======
afandian
The latest salvo in a case that has been rumbling on for years. A salutory
lesson for all of us. Big integration projects are complex and difficult, and
will more that likely have critical holes. Don't put too much confidence in
systems that weren't rigorously engineered. Lives were destroyed over this.

~~~
Nextgrid
The problem seems less about software failing (which is expected) but the fact
that certain people lied about it not being able to fail most likely to
protect their own asses and that caused a miscarriage of justice. These people
should rot in jail.

